# How to connect a guitar pedal to a midi keyboard?



## fionapereira

Hi all!

I’m interested to purchase a guitar pedal but unsure how to connect it to a midi keyboard. I have a NI KK MK2 S61 keyboard. Which cables do I require? Also, can I connect the pedal directly to the audio interface (I have a Focusrite 2i2 2nd gen interface)

Thanks


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

What do you mean by "guitar pedal"?


----------



## fionapereira

Wolfie2112 said:


> What do you mean by "guitar pedal"?


An effects pedal


----------



## gsilbers

can you explain a little more what you are looking to do?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

fionapereira said:


> An effects pedal



There are many types of pedals. What is the exact model?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

The pedal's input is likely to be Hi-Z, while keyboard outputs are line-level (lower impedance). So you'll have to turn the keyboard down to avoid overloading the pedal.

Usually you can get away with that without a converter.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

There are other ways to do it, for example plugging into an amp and then using its effects loop - and then miking the amp, which can add a nice color. There are also boxes designed for reamping.

But I think you’ll be fine just using the pedal in line.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Or if you're pedal is a regular type with 1/4 connections, just plug your guitar into that....and then out from the pedal into the Scarlett (it has pre amps). This is assuming you are using it for a guitar? If you're tying to use it for your keyboard, it won't do anything because your NI MKII just a MIDI controller.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Oh! It's a keyboard controller!

Yeah, that's going to pose a problem for anything other than that Cage 4'33" of Silence piece.


----------



## rrichard63

gsilbers said:


> can you explain a little more what you are looking to do?


Yes, @fionapereira, please do.


----------



## fionapereira

Wolfie2112 said:


> There are many types of pedals. What is the exact model?


Either Gamechanger Audio’s Plus pedal or Strymon’s Big Sky or Boss Space Echo


----------



## fionapereira

Wolfie2112 said:


> There are many types of pedals. What is the exact model?


Either Gamechanger Audio’s Plus pedal or Strymon’s Big Sky or Boss Space Echo


gsilbers said:


> can you explain a little more what you are looking to do?


This is what I have in mind...I want to connect my MIDI keyboard to an effects pedal. I would like to then connect it to my audio interface but I do not know it has to be reamped prior to audio interface connection. 
Hence, this is how I would like to do it... DAW>MIDI keyboard>Effects pedal>Audio Interface


----------



## rrichard63

fionapereira said:


> ... this is how I would like to do it... DAW>MIDI keyboard>Effects pedal>Audio Interface


Most MIDI keyboards won't allow this. If a keyboard is also a synth or workstation, it will have audio OUTPUTS but it will not have audio INPUTS as suggested in your description. What you can do is this:

DAW -> audio interface out ->effects pedal -> audio interface in

You will need to watch the output level (volume) through the audio interface outputs because many guitar pedals expect a fairly low level input compared to line level audio gear.

(Just my opinion) This is only worth it if you have a favorite guitar pedal and can't find a software emulation of it that makes you happy. For example, before investing in a Roland Space Echo, look at Soundtoys EchoBoy, which emulates that pedal and some other delay and chorus pedals.

Others may be able to suggest software alternatives to the Gamechanger and Strymon pedals.

Hope this helps. By the way, welcome to VI-Control!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

fionapereira said:


> I do not know it has to be reamped prior to audio interface connection.



I answered your question above: almost certainly not.

It seems unlikely that anyone will give you a different answer, no matter how long this thread continues.


----------



## Kony

fionapereira said:


> I have a Focusrite 2i2 2nd gen interface


I don't think it's possible with this interface and a midi controller - you would need an interface with fx in/out


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

fionapereira said:


> I want to connect my MIDI keyboard to an effects pedal



You can't. Like already mentioned, your controller is just a controller and 100% MIDI, not audio. Those pedals you're considering are meant for an audio signal, such as a guitar or synthesizer.


----------



## rrichard63

Kony said:


> I don't think it's possible with this interface [Focusrite 2i2] and a midi controller - you would need an interface with fx in/out


That depends. If @fionapereira can use the computer's built-in audio for monitoring, then the 2i2 could be used as an analog effects loop.


----------



## fionapereira

rrichard63 said:


> Most MIDI keyboards won't allow this. If a keyboard is also a synth or workstation, it will have audio OUTPUTS but it will not have audio INPUTS as suggested in your description. What you can do is this:
> 
> DAW -> audio interface out ->effects pedal -> audio interface in
> 
> You will need to watch the output level (volume) through the audio interface outputs because many guitar pedals expect a fairly low level input compared to line level audio gear.
> 
> (Just my opinion) This is only worth it if you have a favorite guitar pedal and can't find a software emulation of it that makes you happy. For example, before investing in a Roland Space Echo, look at Soundtoys EchoBoy, which emulates that pedal and some other delay and chorus pedals.
> 
> Others may be able to suggest software alternatives to the Gamechanger and Strymon pedals.
> 
> Hope this helps. By the way, welcome to VI-Control!


Thank you @rrichard63


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

What you might be able to do is wedge the pedal between F#3 and C#3 by pushing down G3 - C3 (all notes you're unlikely to use), and then stand on a chair to play it.


----------



## Fredeke

Like they say in the ads: just do it .


----------

